# 40 wild camping gems in 5 minutes



## barryd (Oct 23, 2016)

Been doing slide shows to music recorded in the van.

Today's offering is 40 of my favourite wild camping pics to an acoustic(ish) version of Riders on The Storm which I did this morning.

They are mainly France, The Alps and Pyrenees, Isle of Arran and one from the Lake District.

I may give prizes for any guessed correctly. 

[video=youtube;TY2twBnpRkY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TY2twBnpRkY[/video]


----------



## witzend (Oct 23, 2016)

From around pic 20 a few look like  Lac D' Estaing ? 42.904885   -0.212411  Thanks Barry great Pics


----------



## barryd (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes.  Lac Estaing Pyrenees.  I think I heard they put bollards up or something recently to stop wilding there but I could be wrong.


----------



## witzend (Oct 23, 2016)

barryd said:


> Yes.  Lac Estaing Pyrenees.  I think I heard they put bollards up or something recently to stop wilding there but I could be wrong.



No bollards when we where there in Sept but one English Van said he wasn't happy there because of the Logs around but they've been there some time there in your photo at bottom of lake.


----------



## barryd (Oct 23, 2016)

witzend said:


> No bollards when we where there in Sept but one English Van said he wasn't happy there because of the Logs around but they've been there some time there in your photo at bottom of lake.
> 
> View attachment 47669



Thats great to know as its a lovely spot.  Thanks for that.


----------

